# Failed RAID 0 and ATACONTROL



## matto25 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

I ran into a problem with a RAID0 on a FreeBSD box I have and I am not sure how to get around it. Of the 3 500 GB drives that make up this RAID, drives 0 and 1 are "missing" but they ARE there. I have seen posts about a bug that is similar to this but I don't think it's the same. This bug states that it shows up as a second RAID and applies to older versions of FreeBSD and the one I am using should be patched. Is there a way to insert the drives into the RAID again so it works? This happened once before but after a reboot it came back fine, this time not so much. I have tried detaching and or reinitializing the ATA channels but no change. In fact I had actually detached the one good one where all 3 were showing as missing, rebooted and when it came back up the third drive was there again which leads me to believe that there may be a way to put them "Back online". Thoughts from you, FreeBSD experts?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 15, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD?  atacontrol(8) has been replaced by graid(8) since FreeBSD 9.0.


----------



## matto25 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply @wblock@,

It's 8.2 and I don't see graid8 in ports? I see graid5.


----------



## matto25 (Oct 16, 2013)

Is there any other way to add them? It's a crappy Intel RAID so the GUI there is useless and I am sure the data is fine. There is a bad drive but not so bad that it shouldn't function, if I can get them all back online again I am sure it would work.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2013)

graid(8) and atacontrol(8) are not ports, they are both part of the operating system.  Those are both links to the relevant manual pages.  See the Handbook: Software RAID Devices.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2013)

Please upgrade to at least 8.3, FreeBSD 8.2 is End-of-Life since July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html

[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2013)

Wait a second... a bad drive in RAID0 usually means it's all bad.  RAID0 not only has no redundancy, it's less safe than a single drive.  Three drives made into a RAID0 makes it three times more likely to fail than a single drive.


----------

